# This is Why It Is Important To Microchip Your Cat



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Story from Tucson's Humane Society! Its a happy story!

A happy reunion unfolded at the HSSA today! Nala had been missing for a year and a half. Her heartbroken family took all of the right steps toward finding her. They filed a lost report with us, checked all the local shelters, updated Nala’s microchip registration with new contact information and never gave up hope. Their determination paid off when we scanned this little found tabby for a microchip and– Voilà – Nala is now going home! 

Did you know that 1 in 3 pets will become lost in their lifetime and pets with a microchip are 30 percent more likely to be returned to their owners?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is a photo of Nalas reunion!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Awww beautiful. . We live in an apartment right now but when we buy a house they are getting chipped

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

it's so nice to read a story with a happy ending, like this one!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! One that has found its way back home!! 
For what microchiping costs...it is a small price to pay...to have that extra coverage, just in case...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

katrina89 said:


> Awww beautiful. . We live in an apartment right now but when we buy a house they are getting chipped
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Be sure and get them chipped before you move. As crazy as moving gets it would be in your best interest if it was already done before the big move to a house.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw, that's cute. 1 in 3 is disgusting odds :/


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mitts and tees we are definitely going to do it before the move occurs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't like those odds either, 0ozma :/ Reading this makes me glad that my shelter chips all cats before they are adopted out


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Great story  well Yuki was AWOL for 5 days in September and I made sure her chip info was updated. I hope she never does that again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is a link that lets you look up microchip numbers:
Pet Microchip Lookup - Powered by AAHA

And here is a link that lets you register your pets irregardless of the company who actually put the chip in: https://microchipregistry.foundanimals.org/

The second link is kind of a back-up, keep your data up to date with the original company if at all possible because people have to know to look it up through the first link in order to find your info. Use the first link with your chip number to see what would come up if your pet was scanned, or if you happen to find a lost pet with a chip!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Kytkattin!


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I still need to get Zoe and Panda microchipped. Even if they aren't returning to my NEW address, they'll at least return to my parents home.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Great story!  It's wonderful when lost pets are reunited with their loving owners. Thanks for sharing, Mitts & Tess!

I'm hoping Sam, the tame male cat I trapped yesterday, will have a similarly happy ending. It's really obvious that he was once someone's cat, but he's been living at my colony for the past year and a half. I looked him over when I got him to the Recovery Centre last night, and it looks as though he's already neutered, and I couldn't tell for sure (he wasn't keen on having his mouth pried open,) but it also looks as though he may have had some dental work done at some point. It makes me hopeful that Sam might have a family out there looking for him. I couldn't locate a microchip when I scanned him though--which, yes, is why it's important to microchip your cat.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

katrina89 said:


> Awww beautiful. . We live in an apartment right now but when we buy a house they are getting chipped
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Katrina, a few days ago a woman came into the shelter looking for her cat. She lives in an apartment building and the cat had somehow snuck out of her apartment, and then someone let it out of the front door to the building. So now her cat is gone. Don't assume your cat can't get lost just because you're in an apartment building. Chip your cat!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> I'm hoping Sam, the tame male cat I trapped yesterday, will have a similarly happy ending. It's really obvious that he was once someone's cat, but he's been living at my colony for the past year and a half.


Dt8: there are tons of cats at our shelter who are so friendly that it seems highly unlikely they're really ferals/strays. I think there's a lot of scum out there who simply kick their cats out of their homes when they're no longer convenience for them


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

MyBabiesDaddy said:


> Dt8: there are tons of cats at our shelter who are so friendly that it seems highly unlikely they're really ferals/strays. I think there's a lot of scum out there who simply kick their cats out of their homes when they're no longer convenience for them


Oh, I'm well aware of the fact that there are a lot of people who view cats as something to be disposed of or replaced when they become inconvenient to provide for. It's sickening that anyone could throw away a thinking, feeling, being that is completely reliant on that person for its very survival. Very few cats that end up in shelters are ever reunited with owners, as you've obviously seen first hand.  

That said, if one of my cats was missing, I would hope that whoever found him or her would do everything possible to reunite them with me. I know it's probably a long shot, but I'll put the information out there and wait a week or two before putting him up for adoption, just in case someone is desperately missing their kitty.

MyBabiesDaddy: I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of your lost and abandoned shelter kitties!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heads up to everyone. I went to change my address and found out from the 24petwatch some of my fosters were not on the life time plan. Of coarse they charge you extra. So I signed up for all my foster since the new families hadn't changed it to their new imformation. Make sure your chip is lifetime not just one year so your able to always update your imfo. Sad part of calling I had to let them know one of the cats I had chipped had passed away. Tears.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! Happy day!!- too bad it took a year and a half to reunite!!


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

Luckily my animal shelter microchips all the animals. I should have the info in the records given to me when I adopted her. Gives me piece of mind.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

For cats chipped at the shelter, make sure you transfer the chip contact data from the shelter's information to yours. Not that if the shelter got the call of a found cat, they wouldn't find you ... but it's always best to cut out the middleman.


----------



## ricostrong (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought it was standard for shelters to do the micro chip when the animals get a owner?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I can only speak for our shelter. All our cats in shelter and foster are microchipped and registered to the shelter. When they get adopted, we give the adopter the shelter (lower) rate for transferring the information to their own. They can choose to wait and do it on their own, but it costs more. Or technically, they can choose to not transfer the info at all and keep the chip registered to the shelter, but we discourage that.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

ricostrong said:


> I thought it was standard for shelters to do the micro chip when the animals get a owner?


IIRC at the Humane Society I'm planning to adopt from it's optional. They charge only $10 for it, but I read on their Facebook page that as of next month they won't be charging for it anymore.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Another story of why microchipping works! Get your happy hankys out!

Dog Reunited With Owner After 7 Years - YouTube


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Our Animal Control here does it with every adoption. For $25 you can adopt a cat that is already fixed, microchip, all shots, and city registration!


----------

